# Dead as a door nob



## DL Rupper (May 29, 2008)

This forum is dead as a door nob.  I hope everyone is out RV'ing.  I haven't read many threads wanting to know what we think of so and so RV or can I tow a blankety blank sized RV with my compact sized truck/suv.  Is this just my imagination or is there something going on with RV'ing or the forum?  

Could the cost of fuel be taking a toll on RV wannabe's?  Are the sales of RV's falling to the point nobody is thinking of buying or trying to decide what to buy?  

 Maybe it's just the time of year and everyone is on the road.   Any thoughts.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

I am busy getting ready for time away at the local lake.  Too much money to go to the west like we wanted, so we're going to move closely and slowly.

Sometime Sunday I'll be sippin' a cold one and cleaning up my boat for a cruise on the water.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

i have noticed this to DL ,, the CG that i am at is dead ,, i got 19 rows all to myself ,,, the life guards also say it's off for this time of yr ,,, well diesel is 4.89 here ,,, gonna be heading home on sunday ,,, :dead:  :angry:  :disapprove:


----------



## ARCHER (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Well DL,
I am not on the road.  I am back home in "Indiana" for the summertime, grass and flower parties in the yard and getttng Kids and Grandkids fixes to last us while we are in Florida for the winter time.
If your bored you could just drive on back to Indy and help me get the ole winnebago ready to sell (I hope).  Get to figure out the vaccum issue, some bubbles and a small leak that I just can't find after 6 six years.
I did start up the ole gal today, ran the genny, ran the (A/C) and daydreamed a little sitting there in the drivers seat.  As you may remember, we bought a Sunnybrook from Ken last summer and it is waiting on us down in Florida.....late Sep we will head that way.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 29, 2008)

RE: Dead as a door nob



I called a state park nearby 2 days ago and its full this weekend. Stop at a place near Houston today just to check it out and was almost 80% full @ $32.00 night. Going to try to see about getting a place at Canton for trades day this weekend. For the unknowing...they have 40-50,000 per weekend for this.



Okay now for a problem. I started this some time ago and got side tracked. When driving one of my slides works out about 1/4 to 3/8 inch. What's wrong?


----------



## H2H1 (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Well I am glad that we was able to get our trip in before the gas went out of sight. All I do now is yard work which  needs to be done. I do day dream of another trip out west. But, next week we head down to Destin Fl. for a few days. And looking at a NASCAR race in Atlanta this fall. Plus just maybe a trip to North Georgia and Tn for some gem mining. All these are just dreaming about things to do this fall. We just have to wait and see if the gas goes down some       :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

I have it on good authority that crude oil prices will be "down" to $90 next year. There, I've stuck my neck out.

Hopefully, the fuel we put in our tanks will come down to a level that we can stand for traveling.


----------



## elkhartjim (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob



Dang it. Just when my well comes in the price drops to $90.

Oh, as mentioned in prior post, went to Houston today for business. Left home w/ 1/4 tank, filled up the Toyota on the way down and got home with 1/4 tank. Cost to fill up $56.60. I remember when I could make the same trip including a great lunch for less than that...a whiole lot less. Ugh!


----------



## DL Rupper (May 29, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Well I know what y'all are doing now.  Sounds like everyone is just taking it easy waiting for the price of fuel to go down.  

I'm going to move to Dubois, WY and then on to Teton Natl Park next week.  Probably only cost $100 to move a couple hundred miles.  What's a body to do.

Take care all and Archer I think I'll pass on driving back to Indiana to help.  That would only cost $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hertig (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

I had the problem with my slide working its way out a bit while driving.  At a ralley, the company service guy found that there is a 'switch' on the slide motor which is used when moving the slide in or out manually.  It was in the wrong position.


----------



## H2H1 (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

HEY  John glad you got that fixed and with no problems


----------



## elkhartjim (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Hey John....have any clue where the switch is?


----------



## raskal (May 30, 2008)

RE: Dead as a door nob

Well DL, couple more days in West Bend, WI, and we're off to a CG near Minneapolis to attend a wedding then onward to the Black Hills for the summer (if there is one with all of these storms).


----------



## DL Rupper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Hey raskal, we were in a hail storm this a.m.  Can't believe the weather here this year.  We are going to Yellowstone again tomorrow if the forecast stays good.  Take care in the Black hills.  We were camped once at Ellsworth AFB and had to go to the base security building at 10 p.m. at night because the base radar had a wall cloud coming right at us.  All turned out well.

Make sure you ride over to Devils Tower in WY for a look see and go see Hot Springs, SD.  It's south of Rapid City.    If you're there all summer they will be good day trips.  Also, Deadwood, SD is fun to see.


----------



## buftflair (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Well, I'm going to bite the bullet and start buying oil futures which will DEFINITELY DRIVE the price down to under $50 a barrell. Like my ol' Daddy always said "buy high sell low"


----------



## DL Rupper (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

That's what happened  to me "bought high, sold low" now I live in a RV.


----------



## buftflair (May 30, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

We are planning a few trips this summer, but they will all be close to home.


----------



## raskal (May 31, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Hey DL, Have not been to the Springs in SD but have been to the Tower ... posted a new photo album with some of the images we grabbed in the last year or so. After I retired from law enforcement, this is what I do to help put food on the table ... it ain't steak but we do eat none the less :laugh: 

Where are you gonna be in mid-June?


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Hey, Skip. What do you use for camera equipment?


----------



## DL Rupper (May 31, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

raskal, your album pictures are great.  I updated mine to include "Global Warming".  I'll bet you can't  tell they were taken with my cell phone?  It's a dandy (Motorola Razr). :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:

Mid-Jun location somewhere in the middle of Oregon heading to Crater Lake.  Hopefully!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 31, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob



For a cell phone picture those are great shots, but the best thing about them is their composition. You take good pictures. Why not get yourself a real camera? You have the talent to use it.

This is a good camera: Nikon Coolpix S550

I have one of these, and it will allow you to take good pictures. Highly recommended.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 31, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Hey Tex, I'm trying but wifey has other priorities.  Back when I was younger I had a good 35 mm, but dropped it off the bleachers at my son's wrestling match.  It had an telephoto lens on it at the time.  Nobody in our family seems interested in seeing where we have been, too busy, so we haven't bothered taking pictures.  My youngest son gave me the cell phone and added us to his service, so I have been taking pictures and sending them to our daughter-in-law with the phone.  She seems to enjoy them.

I really want a new 4 inch exhaust on the dodge truck, so after I get that little toy I'm going to probably get a new camera.  Wifey is actually having fun with downloading the cell pix's.


----------



## raskal (Jun 1, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

Paul, I shoot my photography with Nikon as well.  A D2x used for most of the shots in the album and when we dropped an anchor in FL last winter in a CG with agreeable owners & staff, I offered a photography class to the other campers.  Was kind of fun and interesting with all the diferent camera models out there  ... nice album of your shots BTW!

Lucky for me there were no cell phone users trying to become the new Ansel Adams though DL's photos come close.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 1, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: I'm all fired up to post new photos from Tenton Natl Park (next stop).  The tourists all laugh when they hear my phone quack like a duck when the cell phone takes the pix. :approve:  :bleh:


----------



## raskal (Jun 1, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

LOL, DL!  

My phone plays the Marine Hymn!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 1, 2008)

Re: Dead as a door nob

I'm jealous.  I can't figure out how to change the quack, if possible.


----------

